# I went to an ice igloo restaurant! *pics*



## user79 (Jan 27, 2008)

On Saturday I went with my bf and his family to an ice igloo restaurant. Basically the whole restaurant is carved into snow and ice! And inside there are lots of tunnels going into smaller rooms where you can eat cheese fondue. You have to take a gondola up the mountain to get there, and it's very peaceful and quiet.

Some quick snaps I took, sorry these aren't the best camera but I only took my point&shoot, and the igloo was very crowded with people!


Nighttime outside up a mountain...you can't see the igloo in this shot, it's behind me.






The bar inside the igloo, all made of ice blocks and snow. We warmed up with shots of vodka and champagne.





Beautiful long stemmed roses, frozen inside blocks of solid ice as decoration.





Detail carved into front of the bar...





Drinking champagne at the main entrance part inside the igloo.





This is what the tables looked like where the fondue was served. The table and seats are carved out of snow, and on top are wool and fur blankets to keep warm.





Afterwards there was some traditional live music! And everyone was drinking and dancing.





That's it! At the end of the night we were all very drunk but we had a blast. Inside the igloo it's not actually that cold, much warmer than outside. We went down with the gondola and onto the next bar!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 27, 2008)

that looks so cool!


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh that looks like so much fun! It is now my goal in life to go to an ice igloo restaurant before I die.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks amazing!  I would love to do that!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_At the end of the night we were all very drunk but we had a blast. Inside the igloo it's not actually that cold, much warmer than outside. We went down with the gondola and onto the next bar!




_

 
Woow, what an awesome place!! The bar looks really cool with those frozen bottles on the inside. Never been to a restaurant like that but I heard about Ice bars, they give you survival blankets at the entrance to warm you up (before taking some good old beverages!!). Looks like you all had a nice time... and this fondue looks really yummy!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these! Very cool..no pun intended


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2008)

And this is why I miss living in europe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are soooo many cool things to do.  So many cultures. *sigh*

Looks like you had fun!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks like SO much fun. So gorgeous and unique...and romantic. I hope to do that someday.


----------



## Jot (Jan 27, 2008)

So cool. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2008)

What a great idea!  Love it!  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

looks like sooo much fun!!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, these are awesome pics.  It looks like a great time.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks like great fun! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## redambition (Jan 28, 2008)

that looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to visit a place like that!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 29, 2008)

i think that restaurant was a great idea. im surprised its quite warm in there and id love to go somewhere like that or the underwater hotel (i dunno if its open yet). thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 29, 2008)

That is amazing.  I want to go to Europe!


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 4, 2008)

I love the roses in the ice block! Awesome pics


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 6, 2008)

OMGoddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Absolutely awesome! What a ~cool~ experience  (couldn't resist saying that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate the Cold...but the experience seems far more *Warm* than Cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanx for sharing your beautiful photos!


----------



## Pei (Feb 13, 2008)

Very unique!


----------



## amoona (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey I think I've seen this on TV before haha. That's really cool, I could never eat there though because I don't do cold haha. It's amazing nonetheless.


----------



## nikki*lashay (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing! I would love to go somewhere like that.


----------



## makeba (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn, I gotta get out more!!!!!  lol. this is soooo beautiful.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 13, 2008)

wow, thanks for sharing this with us.

blah, there's nothing interesting like an igloo restaurant/bar in nyc.  
it's so different and i love it.

i'm glad you guys had a blast.  nothing like getting happy and drunk with good company. =)


----------



## ancilla (Feb 13, 2008)

That looks amazing! I have to put that on my list of things to check out!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW!! that looks great


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 13, 2008)

That's really super super neat! Do they only serve Fondue, or is there anything else? 

Thx for the pics., that is the 'coolest' thing (pun not intended
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 13, 2008)

It seems a very interesting place and the best thing is where is located.
No sky-scrapers, buildings, disturbing noises, pollution around. Surrounded by nature, it’s perfect. I would definitely go with my husband to a place like that!
Thanks for sharing this amazing experience.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that's nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 13, 2008)

wow what a gorgeous restaurant!! i just put that on my list of things to do one of these days, lol.  Glad you had a great time~


----------



## mrheine (Feb 14, 2008)

oh wow! that's amazing -- everything from the gondola ride to the fondue sounds so much FUN!


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_That's really super super neat! Do they only serve Fondue, or is there anything else? 

Thx for the pics., that is the 'coolest' thing (pun not intended
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
This one just has fondue, because well, they don't really have a propper kitchen and there's no electricty inside the igloo so they can't really prepare much other food (the fondue works by gas flame, no electricty needed). Also, it is partially sponsored by Gerber, which is the cheese company that makes the fondue they serve. I've had better fondues than the Gerber one, but well, you go for the experience, not so much the food, hehe.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 18, 2008)

that is absolutely amazing!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG that is so sick
I keep meaning to go to the one us Canadians have in Quebec (Accueil - Ice Hotel) it looks amazing


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 18, 2008)

that's such a neat idea to have an igloo restaurant.  how exotic!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow that looks pretty neat!  i've always been intriged by anything made out of ice, let alone a restaurant!  that is sooo on my to do list before i die!

thanks for sharing, im glad you had a blast!


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks great! Thank you for shearing. 

We have someting similar here in Sweden. It's in a city called Kiruna. In the very north of Sweden. It's an ice hotel! So cool! And cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah I have heard about those ice hotels. But damn, I can only handle so much chilliness! Haha...I was glad to warm up propperly when we left, I can't imagine staying there overnight and sleeping on blocks of ice! lol

They do look sooo pretty tho! Like out of the Narnia books, haha..


----------

